# Letz Corn Grinder



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Anyone know anything about these things? It's a PTO model and has been shedded it's entire life. Guy wants $25 for it. I need all the info I can get on it (photos included) so I can approach my Personal Banker for a loan! Any help would be greatly appreiciated!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Yeah they are terrific!! (read I don't have a clue) but for 25 dollars the paperwork would be more than that!! Just do IT!!! Then you can tell me what it is!!!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Trying to, Dean! If I can find the $25! I could go stand under a streetlight, but that's another story........:smoking:


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

I know nothing about Letz grinders or hammer mills but I did remember reading about some on another forum some time back. When I went to search for the photos I learned there are several models of Letz mills. 

Here is a list of the of the different models I found in my search: 
Letz model No. 80
Letz model 370
Letz 210
Letz 220
Letz 40X plate grinder 

Here is a list of links where you will find pictures of Letz mills:
http://www.oldiron-nut.com/gristmills/letz/
http://www.tractorshed.com/gallery/iphotos/i1154.jpg
http://www.oldoakfarmalls.com/BurrMill.htm
http://bus-web.ad.uab.edu/pcotton/dennis/restored/Restored.htm

This isn’t going to be good news for a Ford man, but Letz has/had a tie-in with John Deere.  

Hope the restored pictures in the links above will help with your "Personal Banker". The asking price on the one you found seems very reasonable. Let us know how you come out, and, of course, if you are able to secure the funds, post a picture of your Letz.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

You buy it!! I'll send you the money just tell me how/where/and to whom!! But you have to keep it and use it for me!!

Good info John Thanks!!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I Finally found a photo (sort of!)! It is the PTO drive version. I didn't have a camera, so I couldn't take a picture while I was there. It has been stored inside since new and still has good paint. It even has good tires! There is also a couple of ears of corn in the chute! Might have to sneak over an take a photo or two.
Here is a link to a brochure on ebay (if it works).

http://cgi.ebay.com/Letz-Heavy-Duty...goryZ828QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Here's the item number: 7237422321


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I just got back from paying the man for the grinder! My sister sent me a check for $25 that I had forgotten she owed me (for having her lawn mower fixed).! AMAZING how things work out! I haven't got it home yet, but will in a few days. It's the same man that has the 46 Chevy. Thanks for the help, guys!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Well - I finally got it home! Now I just have to figure out how to run the thing!


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

Sure looks like its worth at least 25 bucks to me. 
BTW what happened with the deal on the 46 Chevy truck????? Did ya get that?? We want pics if you did.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

He's got it burried in his shed. I gave him the $200 for it, but it mught be a bit before he can dig it out! I'll post a pic or two when I get it!


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

You say it has a couple of ears of corn in the chute?Is it a grinder or a sheller?Do you run eared corn in the chute and it augers out shelled corn.Or do you run shelled corn up the chute and it augers out ground feed?


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

It has two different plates to use. One is coarse and the other is fine. It allows you to grind "chunks" or as fine as flour, depending on which plate you have in. You can run ear corn through it, or grain.


----------



## TeamGreen (May 18, 2009)

Dang all that for 25 bucks. Good find.


----------

